# FS: Canister and HOB Fiters, circ (wave) pump, artificial plants, free Eheim Canister



## engotski (Nov 9, 2014)

Shut down a few tanks...selling the following:

1) Marineland C360 used for 6 months on a 55g with single flowerhorn, all media included - $120 


Pick up in Coq/PoCo only. 

Thanks!


----------



## engotski (Nov 9, 2014)

bump .........


----------



## engotski (Nov 9, 2014)

List updated. Bump


----------



## engotski (Nov 9, 2014)

bump .........


----------



## engotski (Nov 9, 2014)

bump, taking offers on anything. gota clean up


----------



## engotski (Nov 9, 2014)

bump .............


----------



## engotski (Nov 9, 2014)

post edited for current items available


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

pm sent..................


----------



## engotski (Nov 9, 2014)

bump...$100 for C360 canister to BCA members!


----------



## engotski (Nov 9, 2014)

Last ac70 sold. Bump


----------



## engotski (Nov 9, 2014)

90$ firm for the C360


----------



## LSCHWARTZ (Oct 29, 2014)

Do you still have the Canister filter I am very interested.
PM me please!


----------

